# Bully Sticks versus Flossies



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

My breeder said only to give bully sticks to Poppy for the teething, distraction, etc. But, I see a lot of you talk about flossies on here.

How are the two different? Poppy sometimes get bored with the bully sticks, and if the flossies were tastier, I'd be willing to try them ... if they're safe.

If they are safe, can you get them at PetSmart or PetCo ... or do I need to order them online?

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Bullies are straight Flossies are curled. Bullies are much thicker also.


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

i actually would recommend ordering online, you can usually find better prices than purchasing them at petsmart or petco. just make sure you read the reviews people leave and make sure they are made in USA. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> Bullies are straight Flossies are curled. Bullies are much thicker also.


That's the difference? LOL I didn't realize that Flossies were still part of the bull's :hump:! :brownbag:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I get beef tendons (similar to flossies but not curled) from Only Natural Pet Store online. I buy them in bulk, as they are cheaper that way. They are tendons from grass fed cattle in South America. 

Only Natural Pet Beef Tendons


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

So the tendons or flossies taste better than the bully sticks?

I'm just looking for something that is real enticing and can occupy Poppy while I brush his feet. He has gotten great at getting his face cleaned, but is a bear about me brushing his legs and feet. It's just me here, and I normally feed him his kibble while I brush ... but it's hard to feed continually with one hand, and try and brush with the other.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Toby's Mom said:


> That's the difference? LOL I didn't realize that Flossies were still part of the bull's :hump:! :brownbag:


Flossies are beef tendon.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> So the tendons or flossies taste better than the bully sticks?
> 
> I'm just looking for something that is real enticing and can occupy Poppy while I brush his feet. He has gotten great at getting his face cleaned, but is a bear about me brushing his legs and feet. It's just me here, and I normally feed him his kibble while I brush ... but it's hard to feed continually with one hand, and try and brush with the other.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


Leila loves her bully stick and gets really into it. I haven't gotten her a flossie yet. She has barely made a dent in the bully stick in almost 2 months. 

I've heard that some dogs really love the Himalayan Dog Chews, too. I'm waiting for the shipment to come in to the local dog boutique, but I know you can get them online, too. I believe they're made of yak's milk, salt, and lime.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

They are all essentially the same thing and any of the choices will be fine. I have purchased "bully springs" at Petco/Petsmart (they are twisted/curled like a spring) and they are about $4 each. They also sell packs of straight bully sticks, etc. The more you buy, the cheaper it is. lol I think if you buy online in bulk, they are about $2 each.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I give my girls Moo Sticks because they are odor free. They both LOVE bully sticks and flossies but honestly I couldn't stand the smell of them. I had to bathe them every time they had one. I ordered Moo sticks from Angelyn (Tickled Pink) to try them and they both loved them. And they really have no stinky odor.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky can literally EAT a Flossie in less than a day, so we stick with Bully sticks. Bully sticks usually last a few weeks. We got the Himalayan dog chews, but Micky didn't really like them. We've also tried Antlerz and a few other chewy type things. The only thing he likes are the Bully Sticks. I don't care what part of the cow it comes from, as long he likes it. I did give him Texas Toothpicks once, the are cow tails. He liked them, but they grossed me out too much. They still had hair attached! :blink:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

> They still had hair attached!


:shocked: :yucky: :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi prefers flossies to bullies, but she likes them both. She can go through a flossy in a day if I let her. Her bullies will take weeks/months.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

jenniferhope423 said:


> I give my girls Moo Sticks because they are odor free. They both LOVE bully sticks and flossies but honestly I couldn't stand the smell of them. I had to bathe them every time they had one. I ordered Moo sticks from Angelyn (Tickled Pink) to try them and they both loved them. And they really have no stinky odor.


I'm with you on the odor. Ick!! :yucky: However the tendons I've gotten don't smell like the bully sticks or flossies. Bullys are bull penis (tendons):shocked:, and I think flossies are also. The tendons are actually leg tendons. Don't know why the difference unless it is the processing.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

ilovemymaltese said:


> Gigi prefers flossies to bullies, but she likes them both. She can go through a flossy in a day if I let her. Her bullies will take weeks/months.


Exactly the same here. 

I did try the Himalayan chews but Bisou never touched them...I think it's because she's not much of a 'chewer' in general. The flossies and bully sticks are the only things she's interested in.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

You can get odor free bullies. The ones at Petco and Petsmart stink. Free Range normally have little to no odor.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:smilie_tischkante:ok so i had nooo idea what flossies where , founf it a bit weird u would let ur pups play with the little sticks we use to floss our teeth . hahahhaha


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Bogie likes the Merrick Doggie Wishbones.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Coco & Paris adore both tendon and Bully Sticks.
I recently switched to the foot long Bully Sticks because they last longer.
I was throwing the short ones out sooner, 
because it would get to the end and I was worried about choking.

Coco is a loon about Bull Sticks. I only give it to them for short periods of time. 
Because she could actually eat one in a ridiculously short period of time, if allowed. 
She must be part Mastiff...or Crocodile!


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

There is a difference in the bully sticks as to where they come from and how they smell. Usually the free range bully sticks are a little better quality and do not have the smell. Bravo is one company that sells them and you can usually get them at any place that sells natural treats and the better quality foods.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Is there a brand that's particularly tough? The bully sticks I've been getting from Petsmart are hit-or-miss...sometimes they are sturdy and sometimes Dora is chewing them up WAYYYY too fast. We found that out the hard way when my husband gave her one when I was gone to shut her up for a little while....she ate the whole thing in like 2 hours and had a very upset tummy! Gross.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

jenniferhope423 said:


> I give my girls Moo Sticks because they are odor free. They both LOVE bully sticks and flossies but honestly I couldn't stand the smell of them. I had to bathe them every time they had one. I ordered Moo sticks from Angelyn (Tickled Pink) to try them and they both loved them. And they really have no stinky odor.


Okay, I looked at the vendor list, and do not see Angelyn or Tickled Pink. Can someone tell me how to contact her about the Moo Sticks?

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Dora's Mom said:


> Is there a brand that's particularly tough? The bully sticks I've been getting from Petsmart are hit-or-miss...sometimes they are sturdy and sometimes Dora is chewing them up WAYYYY too fast. We found that out the hard way when my husband gave her one when I was gone to shut her up for a little while....she ate the whole thing in like 2 hours and had a very upset tummy! Gross.


The ones I've found that really last are the ones by Red Barn Naturals.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

The best price I found on the Merrick Free Range Flossies was here:

Bully Sticks - All Natural Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick

HUGz! Jules


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Jules here is the link to the chews on Angelyn's site Toys and Chews - Tickled Pink Boutique


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Jules here is the link to the chews on Angelyn's site Toys and Chews - Tickled Pink Boutique


Thanks Jennifer! :thumbsup:

HUGz! Jules


----------

